# Earth shelter woods home



## Deleted member 2626 (Jan 9, 2011)

Building an earth shelter in the shape of a teepee using bamboo poles as
Shelter frame then either gonna cover the frame with all natural materials or some tarps or canvas. Gonna build a leanto for storing wood and gear maybe set up my one man tent till I get the earth shelter done gonna dig a hole my small
Chest cooler waters gonna be
About a couple hundred yard
Jaunt but gonna be a good time staying on my great uncles 30 acres of fields and woods


----------



## sh4d0wm4573ri7 (Jan 23, 2011)

sounds like an awesome excursion to me rock on


----------

